# Water Shoes, Wading Boots of old Tennies for Wading local Rivers?



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Local River/Stream fishermen,

When the water is a bit warmer do you guys wear water shoes, wading boots or old tennies for wading the local waters and hiking from your vehicle to different spots? Or do you wear your waders all summer?

I've mostly been using waders so far this year, but I have had a couple of opportunities to wade across small water in a pair of shorts and old mesh hiking boots. This works fine, however they do get a fair amount of river silt/small gravel in them and it makes the hike back to the car a bit uncomfortable. Also, the soggy socks are pretty annoying.

So what shoes/boots/socks do you wear in warmer conditions for a long, comfortable day on the water?

I see BPS has a nice pair of Mountrek water shoes on sale for nearly 40% off. Is it worth it to have a pair of dedicated water shoes? If so, how do you keep the silt out? Do you need wading socks?

My feet thank you for any information....

TIC


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

When a pair of my running shoes get worn out they become my fishing shoes.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been using crocs lately, but they aren't ideal (when you step in some deep sticky mud you will know what I mean). Wet sneakers rub my feet and give me blisters though. I'm thinking about wearing several layers of socks so that I can wear my awesome wading boots without the waders.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a pair of BPS wading shoes very very similar to those Mountrek they are selling now and they were awesome for 1 season and then fell apart. I'd be very cautious with that shoe as it looks identical to what I had been using. The glue fell out of the toes and the leather fell apart. I don't know if that is normal wear and tear since the shoes are constantly getting wet and drying out, but a more long term solution would be to buy a nice pair of actual wading boots. I bought a pair from LL Bean that have been amazingly comfortable and provide much better support and traction while fishing. 

The Mountrek shoes look great but have no reviews:
http://www.basspro.com/Mountrek-Chesapeake-Water-Shoes-for-Men-Olive/product/120829053557807/

Wading boots for comparison:
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/1109?page=waders-wading-shoes#/llb/shop/3937?nav=ln-3937&sort_field=Price+%28Ascending%29

I did the crocs thing for a while, King and I have fallen on my face too many times to recommend that route! Old basketball shoes are my backup pair which work pretty well for a season or two.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes I use neoprene wading socks with my wading boots. The brand I have is Orvis, the top of the sock flips over itself and hooks onto the boot laces. This for a gravel guard between the sock and the boot. Sometimes gravel still finds it's way in though. The advantage of using the boots is not banging up your ankles of rocks. 

Other times, usually when it's really warm or when I'm in a canoe I'll wear a pair of Chaco z2 sandals. The pair I have has sticky rubber for the soles made for traction on wet rocks. The toe loop holds the sandals in place well when wading. It's easy to loosen them up and shake out any pebbles that get stuck between the footbed and you foot. Chacos are my goto hiking footwear too.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

might sound like a dumb question but when your wearing the wading boots without the waders do they fill up and get heavy like a regular boot? i bought some water shoes similar to the ones the original poster showed and mine fell apart just like HOUSE said after one season so i have been looking at something new. i can see how those wading boots would be more support and traction just dont know how they are going to feel if im wearing a pair of shorts and getting in deeper water.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

The boots I own have drain holes, mesh panels and are made of nonabsorbent materials so you don't feel like you are walking around with buckets of water on your feet. They are comfortable enough to hike in when wet, I walked miles in these on dry land in the Smokys. The brand is Simms L2 wadding boots with aqua stealth (rubber not felt) soles. I just looked at the Simms website and they don't make them anymore. I bought them in 2006-ish and they are still wearing like iron. I am a bit obsessive about cleaning and maintaining my gear though. You may pay a bit more but it will pay off in the long run. I'v bought Bass Pro boots that also only lasted a season, Bass Pro private label clothing and soft-goods are garbage.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually wear old hunting boots that have holes in them with longer socks and shorts. Once you get used to the temperature, it's not that cold.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I've been using old running shoes for 20 years of wading. They tend to get really dry/brittle and stinky after 2-3 seasons. Then I pitch them.Never have worn socks. 
I've tried crocs and they just don't work well.
When I wear my waders with neoprene booties, I bought a pair of 20$ shoes from Walmart. They Are steel toed and have a non slip sole. They are sweet for the price.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been wearing the same Columbia water shoes from back when I started kayak fishing almost 10 years ago. They still haven't fallen apart yet believe it or not. My next pair will be something like these though. 
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...14411_-1?color=Black&ICID=CRT:0155-00099-2300
They're light and offer some ankle protection.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I also bought wading boots on at llbean. As stated above they are not absorbant and have drain holes. I also got a pair of simms neoprene booties from BPS that I can wear with the boot to keep my feet warmer and they have gravel guards that pull down over the top of the boot. I've hiked a lot in them dry and wet and never had any major issues with them. The simms seem kind of cheap. I don't think they are supposed to be completely water proof but one seems to let in much more water than the other. I'm thinking about getting the orvis ones to replace them.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

For wet wading, ive always liked Converse canvas high tops. When they get all gross you can throw them in the washer. If you put them in the dryer, they will tend to shrink (in addition to making alot of noise.)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at my 5-7-13 report . . . in the pics you can see the shoes I use. I believe they're Keen's?? Got them on sale at Gander. Going on three seasons with heavy use and they are like new and super comfortable. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

chrsvic said:


> If you put them in the dryer, they will tend to shrink (in addition to making alot of noise.)


bahahahaha!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

IMO wading with tennis shoes/non-wading shoes is just asking for a broken ankle. If your serious about wading get a quality pair of shoes/sandals that are designed for water. These korkers appear to be downright awesome, will be purchasing a pair here in the next few weeks. Only issue with korkers boots/shoes is the interchangeable soles can sometimes come loose, other then that they are amazing.

http://www.korkers.com/footwear/multi-sport/hyjack.html


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Old school for me, Nike canvas high tops. Light weight, keeps out most of the sand and pebbles and limited protection for your ankles. Back in the day you could pick them up very ''CHEAP''---- now a little to popular with the younger crowd to suite me  As a young man I had _P. F. flyers_---- YEA , I'm that OLD ! 
Sandals scare me, way to many nails and broken glass, re-bar, and who knows what else. Canvas is thin but offers some protection.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Look at my 5-7-13 report . . . in the pics you can see the shoes I use. I believe they're Keen's?? Got them on sale at Gander. Going on three seasons with heavy use and they are like new and super comfortable.[/URL]


SMBH,

Those look like typical quality water shoes. Do you get much gravel in them? Also, any issues with bangin' your ankles on rocks, etc.?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread may help you as well: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=154440


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TIC said:


> SMBH,
> 
> Those look like typical quality water shoes. Do you get much gravel in them? Also, any issues with bangin' your ankles on rocks, etc.?


I&#8217;ve had no issue with them. They have slits all along both sides. So they will let sand and pee gravel in at times however as easy as it comes in it can be let out by simply swiping your foot in the water real quickly. I will replace these with the same pair or brand whenever they finally do wear out. I highly recommend them. For me personally wearing tennis shoes & socks or wading boots is real restrictive and heavy as well as real gross feeling.

Oh and no issue with banging ankles, not sure how that would work. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

If you follow SMBHookers thread and scroll down a bit, you'll find my write up on the sandals I still use today. 
I had an issue with one of the straps ripping so I shipped them off to Chaco and they replaced the strap and soles on both sandals and called it a warranty issue.
I paid 15$ for shipping and that's all I was out.
Best 100$ I've EVER spent on footwear and I have owned a lot of quality backpacking and trail hiking shoes in my day......

I've never had an issue with stubbed toes, turtle bites or busted ankles. It has been my opinion that I am not in a hurry in the water....once you are, you will surely get into some kind of trouble!

Good Luck!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

For the fashion conscious, individuals, and an extra $25 you can have your Chacos custom made. Cool thing is they are made in the USA then.

http://www.chacos.com/US/en/MyChacos


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Trying to be frugal I bought a pair of the Copper River watershoes, World wide Sportsman brand at BPS several years ago. They didn't last but a few trips, when they dried they would curl up real bad.

I spent a little more on a pair of Teva Lava Falls and have used them for the past 4 years I think. They are just now starting to fall apart. Of course Teva heard that I liked them so they no longer make them.

So this spring I ordered another pair of Tevas off BPS's site. The are the churn model and they were on sale for $50. I haven't worn them to wade yet. My old ones still have a few trips left in them.

I don't wear socks with them and yes I get gravel in them. I just stop and empty them every so often and at the end of the wade.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I wear a pair of Nevados water shoes which I bought on sale for $29 like 5 years ago. They're still workin' fine. Actually, that's not true, I bought the Nevados like 7 years ago and then 2 years later a little bit of the rubber came loose. I sent it into the company pointing out that shoes shouldn't come apart like that and they sent me another pair which has last me since!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I do waders if the water is cool or if I am on my way from work and don't have time to change (or let the mrs know what I'm up too  ). 

When I wet wade, I do old tennis shoes. I've tried cheap water shoes before but then never seem to hold up. If the gravel bothers you check out a pair of gravel gaiters like these:

http://www.ezflyfish.com/simguidgravg.html


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I keep a bucket with a old pair of shoes in the car only prob is they take forever to dry.. Im cheap tho..lol.. But have used sandals many time i just dont like when the gravel gets in them, at times it seemed i had to empty gravel out of them more then i was fishing... But my personal favorite to use are these neoprene boots i got with a wet suit at a yardsale.. 3 bucks for suit boots and gloves.. Only problem is they aren't thick so i feel most rocks but allows me to curve my feet to kind of get gripe in stronger flow and they fill up with water after about knee deep and hold it imagine ur feet inside a water balloon as u walk back to ur car! lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a pair of wading boots I bought at Bass Pro. Before that I just used old tennis shoes; they always seemed to get full of gravel but I dont seem to have that problem with the boots so much. I also have a PEET boot dryer, when I get home I rinse my boots off and stick em on the dryer.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I started out w/old canvas tennis shoes and got blisters from the sand/gravel...switched up to Tevas, which were ok, but would occasionally stub my toes....a couple years ago, I picked up some Keens like SMB uses on clearance from cabelas.....no more stubbed toes! I don't get out as often as SMB, but I am in my third season with them.....

Mike


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> IMO wading with tennis shoes/non-wading shoes is just asking for a broken ankle. If your serious about wading get a quality pair of shoes/sandals that are designed for water. These korkers appear to be downright awesome, will be purchasing a pair here in the next few weeks. Only issue with korkers boots/shoes is the interchangeable soles can sometimes come loose, other then that they are amazing.



While watching the fireworks in one of the other threads I missed this one. 
I actually posted a similar thread earlier in the year and was going to rehash it at some point and time, you saved me the trouble. These Korkers have intrigued me but seem very expensive and look kind of heavy.
I have been doing some research on this. I currently own an older model of these: 






They are very suitable for wade/kayak river fishing. They are not actually made for it though (thus my research) and I have ripped one of the inner toes so all the silt comes in, not that it wasn't already which was my next point. I also don't like the toe things, weeds get stuck intbetween and sharp rocks really can be painful .
I have narrowed my search to one of these 2, depends on how much I want to spend. 
http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2338&pdeptid=1169 or these http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=23301&pdeptid=1169. If anyone has any experience with these boots I would have love to here your opinion.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I also wear old running shoes. I have never had an issue with them. I believe they are ASIC gels. I do not wear socks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks to All who took the time to reply so far. Much appreciated by me (the OP) and it seems others also enjoyed your feedback. Keep it coming......


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

I took a trip up to Cabela's in Columbus a couple of weeks ago and bought a pair of their brand boots that were 69.99 and a pair of gravel guard neoprene socks for 19.99...
Today is the first time i used them wet wading and they seemed to do very well..
For the past 7-8 years i was using a pair of Flat neoprene boots i bought from bass pro for 19.99 along with a pair of Rhino stainless steel insoles to make sure i could walk around without getting punctured by any glass or super sharp rocks...
They worked out really well, but with no arch support, my feet would cramp up at times, and standing out in the middle of GMR wading and your feet start cramping is not a very fun time...
This could be due to my age maybe (49) not sure though...

The old pair of boots were almost exactly like what inrll linked to, but made by bass pro...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Old sneakers, I wear ankle socks with them so the small rocks don't bother me. The bigger ones still do so I still have to rinse them out occasionally.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

What ever shoes you were is important but even more important is that you were a *PFD*


----------



## raybo (May 17, 2013)

in warmer weather, quick-dry underwear & shorts. take my socks off at the bank where they'll stay dry, then run my old tennis shoes sockless until i'm fished out. then, crawl back on the bank, pour the water out, fling more water out, dry off my feet, feel nice warm dry socks on my feet, then suffer through the walk back to the car. if i know it's a long walk, i might bring extra dry shoes.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I ended up buying the Mountrek Water Shoes on sale at BPS. They seem to be well built and I like the fact that they have drain holes, with screened filters, in the sole of the shoe. I've worn them a couple of times and I'm happy enough for the $49 price I paid. Overall they are pretty comfortable. They are OK on the dry walk to the river. They are pretty good in the water. I found them very comfortable on the wet walk back to the car after fishing.

We'll see how they hold up to abuse before considering them a complete success.

Thanks to everyone who replied. You're feedback helped me make an informed decision.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.shoebuy.com/sperry-top-sider-sounder-shandal/516107/1087971

I go all classy. (at least my wife says so) I didnt buy these for the river, but adopted them as I didnt have a spare pair of running shoes. The worked nice and dry quickly.


----------

